# Looking For a New Manga/Anime Series



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Are there any manga or anime stories with a character that has social anxiety? Any series you think I should try?

Some of my favorites right now are Love Attack, Happy Hustle High, Mars, Persona 4, etc . . .


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

What about WataMote? It's still airing (only 3 eps in), but the MC seems socially anxious as hell.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

_Bakuman_ had one character with SA. But he was only one of those side characters who didn't get much screen time

_The Wallflower_ is kinda funny, the main girl has self esteem issues and is obsessed with skulls/creepy stuff


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

GaaraAgain said:


> What about WataMote? It's still airing (only 3 eps in), but the MC seems socially anxious as hell.


Thanks for the recommendation, I can relate to the MC more than I like to admit...

Removing the wanting to be popular and have a boyfriend factor, I'm essentially her (but being able to raise my voice more..)

Now excuse me, I'm going to curl inside a ball.


----------



## Ells (Jul 30, 2013)

vampire knight


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome to the NHK seems to be a favourite around here, and I quite enjoyed it.
It centers around a "hikikomori" who has social anxiety in pretty much every thing but name. And the entire novel/manga/anime is pretty much him trying to overcome it.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Estillum said:


> Welcome to the NHK seems to be a favourite around here, and I quite enjoyed it.
> It centers around a "hikikomori" who has social anxiety in pretty much every thing but name. And the entire novel/manga/anime is pretty much him trying to overcome it.







Yea, the whole series is on youtube, but the manga is more fleshed out, and there is technically a novel that both were based on. What it does really well is balance dark themes with good comedy, which I enjoy 

Oh, and if it seems like he is hallucinating at certain points it's because in the manga and novel the character does drugs he purchases off the internet (which is done in Japan). Oh yea, and the guy who wrote the original novel is an agoraphobic person, essentially, so it comes from someone like all of us, which is why I think it resonates so much with people.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys. Is WataMote a manga to or just an anime?


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

EmptyRoom said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I can relate to the MC more than I like to admit...
> 
> Removing the wanting to be popular and have a boyfriend factor, I'm essentially her (but being able to raise my voice more..)
> 
> Now excuse me, I'm going to curl inside a ball.


No worries  I'm sure many here can relate, too, so at least you're among friends lol. Episode 4 is subbed and up today.



kittenamos said:


> Thanks for your help guys. Is WataMote a manga to or just an anime?


It's also a manga. Saw it on mangafox when I googled.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

My friend told me about some Manga series about a shut in who never left his apartment. Maybe you should search for that. Sorry i can't help more, but mangas not really my bag.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

IveGotToast said:


> My friend told me about some Manga series about a shut in who never left his apartment. Maybe you should search for that. Sorry i can't help more, but mangas not really my bag.


Okay, I'll look it up later.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

My favorite is Elfen Lied.

I absolutely adore this anime - but somewhat short.


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

try Hyouka, I have few friends, Sora no Manimani (most of them school life / slice of life)

and I would like to recommend Onani Master Kurosawa. though its has some partly eechi to H scenes (part of main char's daydream) but nonetheless awesome and underrated manga.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

Estillum said:


> Welcome to the NHK seems to be a favourite around here, and I quite enjoyed it.
> It centers around a "hikikomori" who has social anxiety in pretty much every thing but name. And the entire novel/manga/anime is pretty much him trying to overcome it.


i second welcome to the nhk.

it's one of those things where the manga and anime are equally good. the manga gives more detail to the main plot, where the anime goes into more detail with other things that go on with him such as his attempt to make his on video game, suicide attempts, and getting suckered into a pyramid scheme. those are all in the manga as well as in the anime, but in the manga they feel more like it was just added to drag out the story, where as in the anime it adds more character development, mostly to the minor chars, but it's nice to have. though i like the mangas ending more. they're mostly the same except for his friends.


----------



## megaz93 (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome to the N.H.K. and Watamote.
Oregairu is another good one, but the main character is more anti-social than afraid of people.


----------



## FluffyYellowDuck (Aug 2, 2013)

Tsuritama.
THE COLOURS ARE JUST SO ASDFGHJKL


----------



## Speakless (Jul 27, 2014)

I agree with ToeSnails. Elfen Lied a really good anime and Watamote is about a girl who has SA its really funny.


----------

